# NFS: Shift modden



## david430 (3. Oktober 2009)

Hallo leute,
da für nfs jetzt Mods rausgekommen sind, ich aber nicht verstehe wie man diese installiert, wollte ich diesbezüglich mal nachfragen. ich wollte folgenden mod installieren:
Need for Speed: Shift Real Cars Mod | sommergemuese

die dateien in den pakfiles zu ersetzen hab ich noch hinbekommen. aber mein problem sind die extraced files. wie muss ich die installieren, dass sie erkannt werden? nur in den nfs-ordner reinkopieren und in der verknüpfung -loose anhängen hat dafür gesorgt, dass nfs beim starten nicht funktioniert.
hoffentlich könnt ihr mir helfen.


----------



## Adrenalize (3. Oktober 2009)

So wie ich das verstehe brauchst du nicht beides. Entweder du nimmst diese gepackten bff Dateien und kopierst sie zum Spiel rein, oder du entpackst das ganze Spiel mitz dem Tool der Webseite und kopiert dann nur die entpackten Files dazu. Dann brauchst du den -loose Parameter, damit er die entpackten Dateien läd.

Wenn du es also nicht enpackt hast, kein -loose anhängen und die extracted files weglassen.

Probiers mal.


----------



## david430 (3. Oktober 2009)

ja des ist das blöde, das geht net. da kommen keine neuen autos dazu ...


----------



## Rabauke81 (3. Oktober 2009)

Nimm die entpackte Version. Das andere funzt bei mir auch irgendwie nicht.

Du lädst DAS UPDATE  runter, entpackst, kopierst in den NFSS-Ordner doppelklickst "game_unpack.bat" und wartest Du bis im schwarzen Bildschirm Pause steht hat bei mir ca 10 Min gedauert, dann die entpackten Dateien rein/drüberkopieren und fertig.

P.S. Startparameter mit "-loose" ergänzen.

P.P.S Ber der oben genannten Mod kommen auch keine neuen Autos dazu.


----------



## oliver86 (31. Oktober 2009)

Hab ein Problem, ich hab nun Windows 7 drauf und wollte die Shift Datein entpacken, mit dem Shift unpacker. Hatte vorher ein paar schöne Mods drauf und würde die gern wieder draufmachen.

Nur leider funktioniert der unpacker nun nicht mehr, hab schon als Admin probiert, schreibschutz rausgenommen, sicherheit eingestellt.

Nun weiß ich nicht mehr weiter...

Helft mir bitte!!!


----------

